# Sense 3.5 Music Player APK Needed



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a flashable .zip of the sense 3.5 music player, or could point me in the right direction...? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

You should be able to yank the apk from a ROM zip (look in system/app).

Keep in mind Sense apps have a lot of interdependencies. Depending on the ROM you're running, getting the music player to work properly could range from difficult to frustratingly impossible.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------

